# newbie in the Costa Brava



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi, does anybody have useful advice for a new ex pat in the costa brava?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. We would need to understand more about your circumstances to offer any useful advice, like ages, situation etc..... But have a look around the forum and see what info you can pick up and feel free to ask anything

Jo xxx


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi , thank you, I will look around, as there are quite a lot of things to find out. Tax advice , language help/courses, that it`s good to network for. I find the language is problem just now though it`s improving with effort. I really would like to chat to some ex pats as I don`t know anyone here yet. Teresa


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

madampicasso said:


> Hi , thank you, I will look around, as there are quite a lot of things to find out. Tax advice , language help/courses, that it`s good to network for. I find the language is problem just now though it`s improving with effort. I really would like to chat to some ex pats as I don`t know anyone here yet. Teresa


You can start finding people on here. Lots of us, me included have found friends - good friends on here and then met up socially. As you look thru, you'll see, we all quite chatty on here - to the point where often topics get very sidetracked cos we start chatting lol

Jo xxx


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

ha, ha, thank you, it does seem chatty. I am here a month and have found an apartment in Lloret de Mar. I am totally enchanted with Spain.teresa


----------

